# Grafikprogramm!



## ShadowOOseven (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo!
Ich suche ein Programm mit dem man das Aussehen eines menschen verändern kann! (z.B. die haarfarbe verändern usw)!

MFG Shadow


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen an Bo(a)rd.

Dein Vorhaben wirst Du wahrscheinlich am Besten mit Photoshop realisieren 
können. Wenn Du das Geld hast und Dich in grafischen Angelegenheiten
weiterbilden willst, dann kann ich nur dieses Programm empfehlen.

Wenn zur Umsetzung Fragen sind, welcome back.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Beppone (29. Juli 2004)

Etwas spät, aber vielleicht konstruktiv:

Ich empfehle GIMP.

nicht, weil es vielleicht besser als andere Bildbearbeitungsprogramme wäre, sondern weil  es ganz legal kostenlos zu benutzen ist.

Jemandem, der noch nichteinmal weiß, mit welchem Werkzeug er eine Aufgabenstellung lösen soll (geschweige denn wie), möchte ich nicht empfehlen, das Nonplusultra professioneller Bildbearbeitung für über 1.000,- EUR anzuschaffen.

Bep


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Juli 2004)

Nun mal halblang - bitte - Vorgängerversionen wuie Photshiop 6.0 sind bereits für 50 Euro legal zu erwerben und reichen völlig für den Einstieg und sind außerdem voll updateberechtigt.

Und da Gimp keinesfalls als Ersatz herhalten kann, sollte man das ganz schnell vergessen!


----------

